# Game 47, Bucks vs Suns



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> TEAMS: Bucks (19-27) vs. Phoenix Suns (22-24).
> 
> WHEN:8 p.m. Wednesday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/115070254.html


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Sometimes, you just have to stop watching. sigh.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

And of course, they started to close the gap as soon as I stop watching.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

No Bogut = Bad News Bears


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Milwaukee also was without forward Larry Sanders and guard Keyon Dooling due to illness and had just 10 players available.
> 
> "We missed Bogut," Maggette said. "We missed Andrew big-time with Gortat down there and Channing Frye. They brought some guys in there that put us in some different binds.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/115148624.html


----------

